# Eldar Wraithlord Conversion/ Repose



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so having seen a couple of Wraithlord conversions to make them look like miniature Revenant Titans I've decided to take a crack at it, so here are some WIP shots




























So as you can see, I've cut the arms at the elbow and some some ball joint sockets to sit some eyes from the chaos spawn kit as the ball joint, I've then put the ammo box from the Wave Serpent weapons sprue on the back of the Bright Lances, used the small flamer weapons on the bottom for WYSIWYG purposes then cut the end of the brightlance and turned it 180, I'll be using the wings from the jetbike in place of the regular fins then using one of the regular fins in the middle, I've filed down the symbol from the back, shall be using the foot from the war walker to mount the fin on




























Here is the leg I've cut and repositioned to look more like the Revenant pose, rebuilt the joint with some GF9 grey stuff, and reused the original knee, I'll be using the War Walker feet as they look more like the Revenants, although I'm not exactly sure how to connect them just yet, I've seen people use the bottom of the War Walker leg but I'm not sold on that option, I prefer the look of the original Wraith Lord leg

Chris


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Great work so far, I just can't wait for it to be complete


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks pretty awesome so far. I would give them a little bit more of a fore arm and mount just the front of guns to that. If you look at the Forgeworld Eldar titans they either have the gun mounted straight onto the forearm or they have the full arm and hand with the titan holding an underslung gun. 

But keep up the great work and post more pics, definitely want to see one of these completed.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Definitely keeping tabs on this. Good effort so far!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking impressive so far. I look forward to more.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies, bit of an update, I've got the legs and feet pretty much how I want them














































Basically I've cut the ball section from the leg of the Wraithlord where it mounts to the regular foot, and I've cut the heel section from the War Walker foot and filed it flat, then pinned it to the "articulated" section left on the leg, then filed the heel section down a little bit so the whole thing sits flatter


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok update time, more or less finished now










Made some slight changes to the arms and the bent leg, as they didn't quite look how I wanted them to



















The back, as you can see I've put one of the original fins in the middle, mounted to a War Walker foot (thank you bitsand kits) used the left over power cell from the bright lance, then where the fins usually sit I've used fins from a junk jetbike I bought off Ebay 




























Bit of a look at the base


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, and close to the Revenant aesthetically too. I'm thinking Epic Phantom Titans...

Midnight


----------

